# New to kayak fishing



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

im fairly new to the Pensacola area and I just got my first kayak. Ive gone out about 7 times and so far all ive caught was a tiny slot red and a large mouth bass. Any advice on where to fish this time of year would be much appreciated thanks...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Get way up the bay and work the ledges.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

3 mile bridge or bob sikes. Drop fiddler crabs down on a carolina rig as close to the pilings as you can. Small sharp circle hooks.

The next few months is IMO the best fishing of the year. Sheepshead are tasty!


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

thanks for the advice guys. I will give 3 mile bridge a shot this weekend weather permitting


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

try up any of the bayous. big trout head up there this time of the year.


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

like I said im new to kayak fishing.... what kind of winds do most kayakers call it quits at???


----------



## Redfish01 (Oct 27, 2014)

When the wind is blowing so hard you no longer feel safe is a good time to call it a day.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

kreis619 said:


> like I said im new to kayak fishing.... what kind of winds do most kayakers call it quits at???


As someone with a cheap kayak without pedals, I usually watch swellinfo.com/other weather sites and if it's 10mph winds or less I'm out there without a concern. I would launch with higher winds if you're planning on drifting baits/lures across a large area, but if you're trying to hug structure and keep your rigs on target, it takes some good practice managing the paddling with the wind over ten mph. Obviously if you can find a leeward shore the trees often give you a couple hundred yards of cover with much reduced winds, especially in bayous, this often dictates where I'll fish this time of year when I'm either on structure or picking a back bayou.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

With the weather outlook depending on wind speed and direction will determine where my buddies and I fish. We usually try and find cuts or spots that will be somewhat protected from the wind, more north in blackwater, and make life easier while throwing and trying to stay on spot. The weather has been really funky lately and the bite has been slow and tough.....hit the bridges up with fiddlers....fellow yakers have been doin pretty well lately with them


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

wow I really appreciate all the advice guys... I think im going to try 3 mile bridge tomorrow afternoon/evening... it seemed like the wind died down a lot this evening and im hoping it will be the same for tomorrow.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

kreis619 said:


> wow I really appreciate all the advice guys... I think im going to try 3 mile bridge tomorrow afternoon/evening... it seemed like the wind died down a lot this evening and im hoping it will be the same for tomorrow.


Make sure to post a report!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

DIf inshore fishing, you don't always have to cancel your trip when the wind is blowing hard - just have to adjust the plan. Look at the wind direction and find a protected bank, bayou, etc where the wind will not be as big a factor. Sometimes its a good way to force you out of your comfortable areas and into a new area to explore.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

so the wind finally died down today and I got my kayak in water. I bought some fiddler crabs and headed for 3 mile bridge. I started at the end of the pier a few piles down and got nothing so I headed towards the hump. At first I still wasn't getting any bights but one of the other fisherman out there said that oysters work really well for sheepshead. I found a few on the pilings and I put a piece on with the crab and then it was non stop until I ran out of oysters. Although I didn't land any I learned a good bit and still had a blast. I think next time I head out im going to get a small tub of oysters for bait...The only thing im worried about is that it wont stay on very well so I might get some shrimp to go with it.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time. Kayak fishing can be addictive. Shrimp or squid will stay on the hook better than oysters. 

I hope you are wearing a PFD, have a whistle, maybe a VHF radio, etc. You don't want to be out at the bridge alone and get into trouble...


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

Do sheepys hit on squid??? And yes I always where my pfd and a whistle. I learned a valuable lesson today not to fish in the pass at the hump because the marine firefighter boat came haulin from behind me and almost capsized me


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Shrimp or crabs are far better, but I will defer to sheepie experts.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a suggestion you can get oysters to stay on a hook. If your girl friend or wife has hose or you can go to a thrift store and pick up some. cut patches out of the hose to make a pouch tie up the pouch and thread on the hook. Oysters will now stay put. I learned this from a man cat fishing with chicken livers. Good luck


----------

